# ok I give up



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How do you get stainless refrigerators to hold a shine? I have tried at least 4 types of stainless spray. I have tried the olive oile and vinegar trick. I have tried stainless wipes (which eork the best). I shine up the refrigerator and stove, and have it streak free, then several hours later, streaks and a dull luster. Advise?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Try wd40, that's what I use, wipe it on, then buff with a dry cloth.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> Try wd40, that's what I use, wipe it on, then buff with a dry cloth.


Interesting, does it leave an oder?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I gave up a long time ago.

This will be my next fridge: Big Chill Original Size Retro Refrigerator: where it all started


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I gave up a long time ago.
> 
> This will be my next fridge: Big Chill Original Size Retro Refrigerator: where it all started


So funny, we had one like this 40 years ago in avocado green. We had a bright pick kitchen. I think my mother had yellow curtains. It was like living in a bowl of multi flavored fruit sherbert. I need a water dispenser though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the fake stainless (magnets don't stick), but looks like stainless...so not sure if it work for you, but I use a little pledge on a micro-fiber cloth. Works great! I find I don't have enough muscle to buff the stainless products to a shine and my husband always has to finish for me.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Most of the time, I just wipe ours with a damp cloth to clean it. But if company is coming, I use a spray that's made for stainless steel appliances. It's in a silver can. We're out of it right now and I can't remember the name, but I get it at the grocery store. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> So funny, we had one like this 40 years ago in avocado green. We had a bright pick kitchen. I think my mother had yellow curtains. It was like living in a bowl of multi flavored fruit sherbert. I need a water dispenser though.


:HistericalSmiley:My father remodeled the kitchen and bathroom while "the girls" were vacationing in CA. We came back to a pink and green (sherbet colors) and gray bathroom and a turquoise and yellow kitchen. My mother cried. That was prior to the avocado and gold craze.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I gave up a long time ago.
> 
> This will be my next fridge: Big Chill Original Size Retro Refrigerator: where it all started


Well, I will be no help because I never liked stainless steel stoves and fridges ... I prefer warmer colors ... just my personal preference. (Our stove, fridge, and dishwasher are a bisque color).

My favorite kitchen was in the late 60's!! The stove, fridge, and even the oven were pink (the phone, too ... LOL) ... close to the color pink in the link you provided, Sylvia. However, I loved the fridge I had better than the one in the link ... I think it was a softer pink and had a sleeker look.

As for WD 40 ... I, too, would question an odor. And, is is safe to use near a stove?

Sorry, Walter ... I am no help on this subject. But, I hope someone helps you come up with something that helps. 

Hey, maybe you could wear gloves when you open up the fridge? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I love the new fridge water dispensers that not only filter the water ... but, also provides a hands free feature ... that automatically fills the glass with water and stops after the glass is full.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Well, I will be no help because I never liked stainless steel stoves and fridges ... I prefer warmer colors ... just my personal preference. (Our stove, fridge, and dishwasher are a bisque color).
> 
> My favorite kitchen was in the late 60's!! The stove, fridge, and even the oven were pink (the phone, too ... LOL) ... close to the color pink in the link you provided, Sylvia. However, I loved the fridge I had better than the one in the link ... I think it was a softer pink and had a sleeker look.
> 
> ...


That would be funny, cotton gloves next to the fridge to open it. I have a magnetic stove -no flames (induction), so I wouldn't be too worried in terms of fire. I will try the wd40. I have tried every can of stainless steel cleaner on the market and aom not happy with any of them. The only thing I am concerned with is chemicals. I used plain water on my windows and water vinegar and dish soap on all other surfaces - like the counters and cabinets. I also use baking soda and salt with the vinegar and lavender oil for the commode. I will sometime use hydrogen piroxide here and there. And no in case you wonder, I am not blond, though henna has found itself on my hair from time to time.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We had stainless and it always looked streaked. Three of the four appliances basically died at the same time and we replaced them with the GE Slate. I can't tell you how much I love it. It is what is on Rachael Rays set. It isn't shiny kinda of a matted gray/silver color.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cyndilou said:


> We had stainless and it always looked streaked. Three of the four appliances basically died at the same time and we replaced them with the GE Slate. I can't tell you how much I love it. It is what is on Rachael Rays set. It isn't shiny kinda of a matted gray/silver color.


They look great. My appliances are less tnan a year old. It is worth looking at when they die.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I just googled to see if I could find a better way than the spray I've been using and found something from Martha Stewart. She says to use Windex Streak-free and a good quality paper towel. She said that if you've been using the sprays, you have to clean with the Windex several times to remove the oil the sprays leave behind. She said Windex is environmentally safe and she even checked on that. Another plus (that she didn't say) is Windex is a lot cheaper than those sprays. Here's a link to that site and there's also a video there where she demonstrates it. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/249952/kitchen-cleaning


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, I might give that a try also.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a little ammonia/water mix in spray bottle.i use real baby diapers to wash and dry all things in my house


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a great spray made by Weiman. It's a stainless steel cleaner and polish which works very well and doesn't streak.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I use a great spray made by Weiman. It's a stainless steel cleaner and polish which works very well and doesn't streak.


I tried it, it just did not work well for me.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> I tried it, it just did not work well for me.


You also have to make sure you wipe it with a soft cloth, otherwise it doesn't clean off properly and is streaky.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

We recently redid our kitchen and No stainless steel for that very same reason. My stove top hood is stainless and I clean it with Dawn and water; but it is not shiny. I also have the Microwave in stainless steel and I use Dawn on it too. The amount of stainless is small. I have bisque sinks, fridg. The dishwasher is in cherry wood to match the cabinets.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Deborah said:


> We recently redid our kitchen and No stainless steel for that very same reason. My stove top hood is stainless and I clean it with Dawn and water; but it is not shiny. I also have the Microwave in stainless steel and I use Dawn on it too. The amount of stainless is small. I have bisque sinks, fridg. The dishwasher is in cherry wood to match the cabinets.


Sounds really nice.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

wkomorow said:


> How do you get stainless refrigerators to hold a shine? I have tried at least 4 types of stainless spray. I have tried the olive oile and vinegar trick. I have tried stainless wipes (which eork the best). I shine up the refrigerator and stove, and have it streak free, then several hours later, streaks and a dull luster. Advise?


That's why I never wanted stainless steel. All my appliances in the kitchen are white besides the sink.
We just bought a new grill. The guy there recommended : Citrusshine stainless steel polish. It is supposed to clean, polish & protect in one step.
For my stainless steel sink I use cameo. I also used cameo on a stainless steel gas cooktop. After rinsing you have to dry the stainless steel to make it look nice.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have all stainless in the city kitchen and just did the same in VT. :w00t: I love the look of it with the very warm cherry wood that i have in both (well will have in VT if it's ever finished:smilie_tischkante. I find that I can handle the stove and dishwasher with windex and Bounty towels but our big ass french refrig never looks good unless my husband cleans it...like rarely. Anywho, the trick is in the buffing. I'm not strong enough to do it but he uses Stainless Steel Magic spray to clean it off and then I guess pretends he has a Mercedes Z or a Corvette like the old days (not our old days) and buffs it like crazy, like you would finish waxing a car. It looks great and he does it pretty fast. I'm useless. :blink: So work out at the gym and then give it a try. :chili:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't find the smell leases very long. I have stainless fridge, dishwasher, stove and microwave.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have the smudge-proof stainless steel and fingerprints just wipe right off and no streaking at all :thumbsup:. Just got the new appliances a few months ago when we moved to our new house so I hope it always stays this easy.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Our original stainless fridge was the streak free kind and it didn't streak but the dishwasher micro and oven did streak. No matter what I cleaned them with from the cheapest to the priciest.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, here goes....I have a steam cleaner, nothing works better. Nothing works better on the stove. Nothing works better on the outside of the stainless steel appliances. But, I am not going to recommend that you buy one...I have a love/hate relationship with mine. I want appliances that serve their purpose and look industrial. But I am sick to death of stainless steel and granite....it all translates to avocado green and gold. Every trend has a ten year life span....and then is dated. I HATE my stain...stain ...stain, watermark, fingerprint, smudge appliances. I hate my cheap Home Depot granite counter tops. 

I want major appliances in gem colors...like ruby, emerald, sapphire. But, a Wolf range in brushed stainless that is not expected to shine, that is my hearts desire.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL Sylvie, you are so right about trends...I wonder what the next trendy look will be. I like the look of granite and stainless although I don't have either. But I also like my white appliances. I do have an avocado green Easy Bake Oven LOL.
But ....back to my reason for posting...what kind of steamer do you have, since it works so well, and I'm considering getting a Bissell, what kind do you have? any recommendations?

i do find that baking soda/water on a soft cloth works well on stainless, (my toaster) rinsed well and dried.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maglily said:


> LOL Sylvie, you are so right about trends...I wonder what the next trendy look will be. I like the look of granite and stainless although I don't have either. But I also like my white appliances. I do have an avocado green Easy Bake Oven LOL.
> But ....back to my reason for posting...what kind of steamer do you have, since it works so well, and I'm considering getting a Bissell, what kind do you have? any recommendations?
> 
> i do find that baking soda/water on a soft cloth works well on stainless, (my toaster) rinsed well and dried.


My steam cleaner is Vaporclean...made in Italy. It is like a canister vacuum, not a floor cleaner. It is amazing for jobs like stove and oven cleaning. It is also difficult. Love/hate. On some jobs it is amazing. But, honestly, unless you have money to burn, I would not recommend it. Yet, for some tasks, it is the best. I honestly do not know if I would buy it again or not.

Micofiber towels are the best.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Walter....one last suggestion...??? As others have said it can really depend on the finish of your stainless. My oldest son is the general manager of an appliance store. I just my made first stainless purchase and he recommended "Overall Metal Bright Plus." 

It is what they use in his stores to keep things smudge free. I have 2 different types of stainless it has worked well for us. It is made of food grade mineral oil. I find I only need to use about bi-weekly and just buff up weekly. No more than when I had black appliances. Oh BTW was very inexpensive. I got 4 cans for $10. Have barely put a dent in my first can with 6 months of use.
Hope this helps :Sunny Smile:

Maintenance Chemical Cleaning Supplies Distributor - Overall Supply, Inc.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I think I will try windex, first


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the main reason that I didn't have stainless put into my house. I know how difficult it is to keeping looking good. And, like Marie, I find it "cold". I also have Bisque in my kitchen including my sink.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish I could replace my sink but it's not possible without breaking the granite.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

USE CLUB SODA!

My home came with a stainless steel refrigerator. I struggled for several years trying to find an easy solution to cleaning the stainless, no streaks and not be totally frustrated. FINALLY....somewhere I heard of putting CLUB SODA in a spray bottle, spray on the refrigerator, wipe off/dry, VOILA!...clean.....it works. Then store the spray bottle in refrig til next time you need it. This is far less expensive than stainless steel cleaners which I could never find in the store anyway. :huh:
Oh, and always wipe with the grain, NEVER across the grain.

Here are some helpful tips I bet you didn't know club soda would do....I didn't, thought you'd enjoy them.


Wacky Uses: Canada Dry


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> USE CLUB SODA!
> 
> My home came with a stainless steel refrigerator. I struggled for several years trying to find an easy solution to cleaning the stainless, no streaks and not be totally frustrated. FINALLY....somewhere I heard of putting CLUB SODA in a spray bottle, spray on the refrigerator, wipe off/dry, VOILA!...clean.....it works. Then store the spray bottle in refrig til next time you need it. This is far less expensive than stainless steel cleaners which I could never find in the store anyway. :huh:
> Oh, and always wipe with the grain, NEVER across the grain.
> ...


I will give that a try, but I would rather use to shine emeralds, rubies, and saphires.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Malt Shoppe said:


> USE CLUB SODA!
> 
> My home came with a stainless steel refrigerator. I struggled for several years trying to find an easy solution to cleaning the stainless, no streaks and not be totally frustrated. FINALLY....somewhere I heard of putting CLUB SODA in a spray bottle, spray on the refrigerator, wipe off/dry, VOILA!...clean.....it works. Then store the spray bottle in refrig til next time you need it. This is far less expensive than stainless steel cleaners which I could never find in the store anyway. :huh:
> *Oh, and always wipe with the grain, NEVER across the grain.
> ...


that's what the guy said at the store where we bought our new grill.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Sylie said:


> My steam cleaner is Vaporclean...made in Italy. It is like a canister vacuum, not a floor cleaner. It is amazing for jobs like stove and oven cleaning. It is also difficult. Love/hate. On some jobs it is amazing. But, honestly, unless you have money to burn, I would not recommend it. Yet, for some tasks, it is the best. I honestly do not know if I would buy it again or not.
> 
> Micofiber towels are the best.


I have the exact same steam cleaner. I thought it would work better than it does. Very expensive and it is very hard to control. You have a canister with water and a huge hose to lug around. This is one of my husband's "I told you so". I would not buy it again.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

wkomorow said:


> Sounds really nice.


Thank you my husband made the cabinets all by himself. That was a two year job. One year to make the cabinets and another to install them. The kitchen is beautiful our floor is a problem so that will be jackhammered up in a few weeks. If water is spilled on this stupid floor you cannot get the water spot out.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This is a great post!!! As I to wonder how to get the streaks out of the stainless steel applicances! But what is safe ? as my little ones like to be in the kitchen and I really am scared of using harsh chemicals around them!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Malt Shoppe said:


> USE CLUB SODA!
> 
> My home came with a stainless steel refrigerator. I struggled for several years trying to find an easy solution to cleaning the stainless, no streaks and not be totally frustrated. FINALLY....somewhere I heard of putting CLUB SODA in a spray bottle, spray on the refrigerator, wipe off/dry, VOILA!...clean.....it works. Then store the spray bottle in refrig til next time you need it. This is far less expensive than stainless steel cleaners which I could never find in the store anyway. :huh:
> Oh, and always wipe with the grain, NEVER across the grain.
> ...


:HistericalSmileyh boy wacky uses: Canada Dry :HistericalSmiley: but hey its worth a try


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have a stainless steel fridge but if I did, I would give the Norwex Envirocloth a try for wiping it down with water and then their polishing cloth to dry it. I washed my windows with these cloths for the first time last week in record time! It was a hut humid day with a hot breeze and the sun was blazing in on the patio door on the South side of the house. Not a streak in sight! Can't say enough good stuff about them!!! I use the Envirocloth for wiping down my shower every day and it looks like someone just polished it. I also use it for wiping my bathroom counter down and mirrors. For some reason hair doesn't get trapped into the weave of the cloth. I don't know if it's because it's such a tight weave but I love that the hair just rinses out. It has an antibacterial silver-based agent woven into the fiber. So all you need to use is water instead of harsh cleaning chemicals. 


antibacterial silver-based agent with our microfiber. The antibacterial agent is actually embedded inside the tiny microfiber.


About Norwex


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I don't have a stainless steel fridge but if I did, I would give the Norwex Envirocloth a try for wiping it down with water and then their polishing cloth to dry it. I washed my windows with these cloths for the first time last week in record time! It was a hut humid day with a hot breeze and the sun was blazing in on the patio door on the South side of the house. Not a streak in sight! Can't say enough good stuff about them!!! I use the Envirocloth for wiping down my shower every day and it looks like someone just polished it. I also use it for wiping my bathroom counter down and mirrors. For some reason hair doesn't get trapped into the weave of the cloth. I don't know if it's because it's such a tight weave but I love that the hair just rinses out. It has an antibacterial silver-based agent woven into the fiber. So all you need to use is water instead of harsh cleaning chemicals.
> 
> 
> antibacterial silver-based agent with our microfiber. The antibacterial agent is actually embedded inside the tiny microfiber.
> ...


Crystal - that first link took me to SM home page. :blink::blink: The second to Envirocloth. Did you get it online or thru someone and how much are they?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Crystal - that first link took me to SM home page. :blink::blink: The second to Envirocloth. Did you get it online or thru someone and how much are they?


Well that's weird. It was supposed to be a link to a post from their FB page on their window cleaning system. We'll try again.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...82941103.55814.203981709645154&type=1&theater

Here's a link to their Product Catalogue

2013_Product_Catalog_USA

You have to order through a consultant. If you click on the 'shop on line' which is under their Products tab, there is a link to help you shop on line through a consultant closes to you. I had a party because I wanted to help out a customer of mine. And you get a lot of free stuff that way. But you don't have to have a party to order.


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Try Milsek! I love it. The miracle oil. I use it in the cupboards and handles, sink etc. I used it on my daughter in laws stove hood. It was shiny and not dirty. I thought.... Put some Milsek oil on it and was shocked to see the grease that was on it even though it looked clean and shiny. Ace hardware carries it. A few years ago a article in the newspaper called it a miracle oil.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

